# Tesla "Supercharger" phone charger



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

My wife, bless her, just gave me the Tesla Desktop "Supercharger" for my birthday. This lovely piece of desk sculpture can have a phone charging cord somehow threaded through it so you can use it as your phone charger. Tesla did not include the USB cable (easy enough to get), _nor any instructions_ on how to partially disassemble the "Supercharger" to thread the cable through it.

My question is: Does anyone else have this Desktop "Supercharger", and how did you get your charging cord into it? I really don't want to break it trying to take it apart incorrectly. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah i watched a youtube video as well. It's fairly simple and looks awesome once complete. I have mine stuck to my desk at work right next to my monitors with the extra cable hidden pretty well.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks @Jay79 . I'll have a go this evening. I figured the base had to come off since I can see tabs there, but it requires A LOT of force and I didn't want to break it. I had also tried taking the top off at one point as well (glad I didn't succeed/break it). I did not see splitting it apart or feeding the cable down the silver side bit coming. It would have been REALLY good if they had just included a little bit of documentation...


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Nautilus said:


> Thanks @Jay79 . I'll have a go this evening. I figured the base had to come off since I can see tabs there, but it requires A LOT of force and I didn't want to break it. I had also tried taking the top off at one point as well (glad I didn't succeed/break it). I did not see splitting it apart or feeding the cable down the silver side bit coming. It would have been REALLY good if they had just included a little bit of documentation...


Ok, I am going to have to get this now. Thanks a lot  lol
And thanks @Jay79 for the linked video!


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Victory. Got it put together this evening, except with a black charging cord to make it anatomically correct. I mean who's seen a white charging cable at a supercharger station? 

Also had to chuckle as I started taking it apart with my wife watching and she exclaimed: "Careful! Don't break it". I calmly responded, "Relax, I've seen the YouTube video. I know what I'm doing. Now hold my beer...."

OK, I didn't say "hold my beer", but the rest is true. Thanks again for the link to the YouTube video!


----------

